# Harman Kardon CA260



## Robb

Hi guys, within a couple days, I'll be buying this Harman Kardon CA260 Amplifier.
I dont know much about it. Does anyone know what year it was made ? Specs on it ? 

thanks

Heres some pics of it


----------



## ahardb0dy

Just searched in a 1988 Audio Magazine car stereo buyers guide and the CA260 is listed in it, Also listed in a Stereo Review buyers guide from 1987


----------



## tnbubba

old skool good amp 60 a channel'
maybe put otu 90w /channel(2ohm?)but it puts out more that rated i remember my neighbor had 2
good sounding amp, bulltproof


----------



## Robb

So I picked up the amp today, tested it and works perfect. 
Id rate the condition 9/10 few nicks here and there.


----------



## SaturnSL1

That is one gorgeous amplifier! Looks like a house amp.


----------



## legend94

those are very nice amps, in their day they were near the top. its hard to think back that far but i enjoyed the ones i had, one reason its hard to compare is i had subpar speakers and zero knowledge of speaker placement!


----------



## Robb

SaturnSL1 said:


> That is one gorgeous amplifier! Looks like a house amp.


Thanks.
Im looking for the CA240 as well.

Harman Kardon CA240

These HK amps are very popular in Italy and Germany

http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_nkw=...Kardon+CA240&_osacat=0&_from=R40&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## FartinInTheTub

The CA260 is an awesome amplifier. Buttery smooth sound. I see it as a cross between Mac and A/D/S. 2 of these would make a superb active frontstage.


----------



## trojan fan

FartinInTheTub said:


> The CA260 is an awesome amplifier. Buttery smooth sound. I see it as a cross between Mac and A/D/S. 2 of these would make a superb active frontstage.


Exactly! owned a pair of the CA240's back in the late 80's with a pair of peerless 10's in a Fiero, talk about no legroom


----------



## Robb

trojan fan said:


> Fiero..


Poor mans Ferrari 348 :laugh:


----------



## oilman

There is a ca260 here in Houston on CL. Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Robb

oilman said:


> There is a ca260 here in Houston on CL. Looks to be in good shape.


Is there a website that searches craigslist all over U.S. ?


----------



## oilman

PM me your email and I'll forward you the info.


----------



## Robb

One just popped up on eBay
Wonder what it'll fetch

Harman Kardon CA 260 CA260 Car Amplifier Old School Power | eBay


----------



## e_in_TN

Searchtempest.com pulls from craigslist and you can set the distance


----------



## danno14

Allofcraigs.com will get you there


----------



## Robb

danno14 said:


> Allofcraigs.com will get you there


Awesome ! thanks


----------



## scutfargas

Wow! That amp is in superb condition. I have three of these, all in great condition, but not quite that nice. These are incredible sounding amplifiers. 60 X 2 @ 4ohms, 90 X 2 @ 2ohms, 180 bridged @ 4ohms.


----------



## Robb

scutfargas said:


> Wow! That amp is in superb condition. I have three of these, all in great condition, but not quite that nice. These are incredible sounding amplifiers. 60 X 2 @ 4ohms, 90 X 2 @ 2ohms, 180 bridged @ 4ohms.


Thanks.
Im looking for a CA240 to match it.


----------



## Mighty Noid

Awesome amp!!!

I have left a lot of my blood on many of those back in the 80's while installing them... those damn shape fins!!!!!!!


----------



## bbfoto

Nice! Beautiful amps.

There is a BNIB CA-260 on eBay now from Italy...$499 + $100 Shipping! Yikes!

Harman Kardon CA 260 CA260 Car Amplifier NIB Old Classic School | eBay


----------



## tnbubba

yep newer stuff smokes it.. from the amp designer himself!
but kinda cool definitely not worht $500 even NIB


----------



## vinman

I know where you got that amp Rob ... the weather sucked could not drive over myself to pick it up 

I'm one of the smucks that made the original seller post pictures on Kiji , the add ran for weeks without pictures and nobody noticed it .

Then I mailed the guy and ask him to send me pictures and the next day he adds them to the 30 day old add ..... Gone in 60 seconds ..... ehehe .... Live and Learn 

When you get tired of looking at it (come summertime) , let me know and I'll take it off your hands 

Cheers ..... Vin


----------



## Robb

vinman said:


> I know where you got that amp Rob ... the weather sucked could not drive over myself to pick it up


Actually, there were 2 of these listed on kijiji at the same time, 1 in mississauga and 1 in Orillia. I bought the Orillia one which is much nicer condition (and cheaper too) 
I think the one in Mississauga is still available. I have the guys email if you want.

cheers


----------



## vinman

Ehehe ... it's the one in Orillia I was after ... once the seller posted the pictures .
In reality I need one more car amp like I need a hole in the head  , but now that I have the time I want to open them up and study them close up on the bench ....with an oscilloscope and schematics at hand .

The ones in good shape are obviously a better investment 

Cheers .... Vin


----------



## marvnmars

i had one of these twice in my life, was a great amp, unless you where trying to mount it. my 1st one was in knoxville, i used it on my componet set and later bridged on my subs..the amp never gave me any issues, there was supposed to be a mod to the pwr supply that would allow it to be 1/2 ohm stable, never did it as i never ran it below 2 ohms. it was a beast to mount and the edges of the heatsink would rip anything they came into contact with, from skin to interior stuff.
second one i bought in austin, i used it on a set of ads componets in the front doos of my little isuzu pick up...had it mounted on the top of sub enclouser so i would hopefully see it before riping my arm in it..again, worked great and never faltered. enjoy it


----------



## Robb

marvnmars said:


> i had one of these twice in my life, was a great amp, unless you where trying to mount it. my 1st one was in knoxville, i used it on my componet set and later bridged on my subs..the amp never gave me any issues, there was supposed to be a mod to the pwr supply that would allow it to be 1/2 ohm stable, never did it as i never ran it below 2 ohms. it was a beast to mount and the edges of the heatsink would rip anything they came into contact with, from skin to interior stuff.
> second one i bought in austin, i used it on a set of ads componets in the front doos of my little isuzu pick up...had it mounted on the top of sub enclouser so i would hopefully see it before riping my arm in it..again, worked great and never faltered. enjoy it


Ya they are heavy and the Height makes them tough to mount.


----------



## tnbubba

hay marv knoxville SUX!


----------



## marvnmars

tnbubba said:


> hay marv knoxville SUX!


Depends on your reference point Bubba. I think all La's suck, state, city, and region of bama...just depends on your reference point.


----------



## tnbubba

Mrv just givin ya **** man I been her since i was 15!


----------



## dsuperminime

😃


----------

